# Attended Toastmasters for the first time!



## persistent1

On Tuesday night, I attended my first Toastmasters meeting. Things went well. I was nervous but I actually enjoyed the meeting and I am looking forward to continuing and facing my fears head on.* I am tired of running!*


----------



## Trip Fontaine

A Toastmasters opened up recently near my city but it's still very far away (I don't have a car).

Can you tell a bit more of how the meeting was? Did you have to say something because it was your first time? Did someone notice you?


----------



## Bon

Trip Fontaine said:


> A Toastmasters opened up recently near my city but it's still very far away (I don't have a car).
> 
> Can you tell a bit more of how the meeting was? Did you have to say something because it was your first time? Did someone notice you?


I would be interested in knowing this as well, it was strongly suggested that I attend.

First meeting, I imagine you had to introduce yourself? Did people have topics, made up speeches?


----------



## Gerard

cool...good luck with it....


----------



## Iric

Is toastmasters for people who want to overcome their fear of speaking or is it to polish and improve their speaking skills.


----------



## daaaaave

It sounds like the OP had a better experience than me when I tried toastmasters. When I went, it was all people who seemed to be good speakers already and were just practicing to improve their business speaking. I felt very uncomfortable, but they don't make you talk. People will try to small talk with you during breaks, though. 

Congrats on going, though.


----------



## persistent1

Trip Fontaine said:


> A Toastmasters opened up recently near my city but it's still very far away (I don't have a car).
> 
> Can you tell a bit more of how the meeting was? Did you have to say something because it was your first time? Did someone notice you?


I am sorry for the delay. I was called on to introduce myself and I was asked to comment on how I felt about the meeting at the end. I had help from Klonopin and Inderal and I was able to speak with only moderate nervousness. You dont have to make any speeches or participate in the discussions until you are ready. I am hoping to become more comfortable as I go along. There were others at my meeting who expressed their fear of speaking so I did not feel alone. I arrived early and I was the second person there. I actually helped set up the tables for the meeting. This helped me ease into the situation so to speak. Overall, It was a good thing. I think it is a good place to slowly become more confident in speaking. The atmosphere is set up to be supportive.


----------



## Eraserhead

I'm glad it went so well for you!

There's a Toastmasters at my university that I've been thinking about going to, but I kept worrying that it would be an overly competitive place where I'd be _forced_ to speak. After reading what you said about it though, I think it might be time to face my fears :yes


----------



## tomcoldaba

:nw


----------



## Lisa

Is it me or is everyone suddenly joining toastmasters? 

Good luck, persistent1.


----------



## persistent1

Since this post somehow made it back to the front page I want to update you all on my progress. I am still involved in Toastmasters and I really enjoy it. I have given 4 speeches! I try to participate in some kind of role every meeting to keep progressing and stay in practice. Since starting, I have also been teaching a small Sunday School class, I was asked to give a speech to the whole church recently and I did it! To top it all off, Now I have been asked to fill in for my Pastor and give a sermon in a few weeks! With God's help, plus a little medicinal help, I am actually looking forward to it. My life has really taken a turn for the positive in recent months. I encourage anyone who can to take small steps to improve until you can take bigger ones. If you find a medication that helps use your improvement to step out and try some new things that will help you to overcome. Everyone is capable of extraordinary things, we just dont quite believe it sometimes but that doesnt make it false if you know what I mean.


----------



## ardrum

It sounds like you're on a roll there!


----------



## tomcoldaba

Great job. I have noticed since I joined Toastmasters 7 months ago, my SA is mild instead of severe. I have way to go overcome SA but at least I am on the right path.


----------



## blueceleste

i really wanna attend toastmasters but it is costly. i have been doing self help on my own, it has helped somewhat but i need some guidance and someone who is professional to help me out to overcome my shyness. to the poster, do u pay for ur membership every 6 mo. or can you pay for it yearly? 2 bad my community college doesnt have a toastmasters club


----------



## tomcoldaba

blueceleste said:


> i really wanna attend toastmasters but it is costly. i have been doing self help on my own, it has helped somewhat but i need some guidance and someone who is professional to help me out to overcome my shyness. to the poster, do u pay for ur membership every 6 mo. or can you pay for it yearly? 2 bad my community college doesnt have a toastmasters club


I pay about $40 dollars as dues for six months. I find the cost reasonable. I have made friends at the club. In July, I am nominated to be the President of my club. I am looking forward to that role. Like you, I am very shy and nervous around people. This role will help step up a notch.
My fellow toastmasters friendly folks and we want to help each other become better communicators.
Good Luck.


----------



## blueceleste

here in AZ it's 27 bucks for 6 months, but i cant afford it as much as i wanna go and build up my communications skills. arent the ppl at toastmasters usually older adults over 35?



tomcoldaba said:


> blueceleste said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really wanna attend toastmasters but it is costly. i have been doing self help on my own, it has helped somewhat but i need some guidance and someone who is professional to help me out to overcome my shyness. to the poster, do u pay for ur membership every 6 mo. or can you pay for it yearly? 2 bad my community college doesnt have a toastmasters club
> 
> 
> 
> I pay about $40 dollars as dues for six months. I find the cost reasonable. I have made friends at the club. In July, I am nominated to be the President of my club. I am looking forward to that role. Like you, I am very shy and nervous around people. This role will help step up a notch.
> My fellow toastmasters friendly folks and we want to help each other become better communicators.
> Good Luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## shyvr6

What do you do there? Do you just give speeches and then critique each other, or give tips on how to improve your speeches?


----------



## tomcoldaba

shyvr6 said:


> What do you do there? Do you just give speeches and then critique each other, or give tips on how to improve your speeches?


Help one another to improve their communication skills in a friendly environment. Here are some benefits I have gotten from my 7 month membership from the 3 clubs I belong to:

1.	Public speaking
2.	Make friends
3.	Become the center of attention
4.	Make eye contact during a speech
5.	Pause during a speech. Silence make you nervous
6.	Give evaluations. Learn to give a tactful evaluation.
7.	Improve active listening skills. Do not listen to your anxiety only the speaker.
8.	Receive evaluation. Learn from other toastmasters on how to improve
9.	Accept criticism. See receive evaluation.
10.	Ability to think on your feet.
11.	Organize a meeting.
12.	Use of phone to call people for a meeting
13.	Organize a party for a toastmaster contest.
14.	Greet strangers (visitors) at a meeting.
15.	Practice shame-attacking exercises. Letting your cell phone go off.
16.	Improve your social skills
17.


----------



## tomcoldaba

here in AZ it's 27 bucks for 6 months, but i cant afford it as much as i wanna go and build up my communications skills. arent the ppl at toastmasters usually older adults over 35?


There are all age groups. But most folks tend to be older. When you get older you realise that you need good communication skills in your personal and professional lives. Life is all about communication.

Regarding your dues, ask some club member if they are willing to foot the $27 dues. A club may be willing to pay the dues just to have new members.


----------



## tomcoldaba

I just finished giving my fifth speech last Wednesday at my Toastmaster club. I was a nervous wreck the two days prior to it. But, it was well worth it. I get alot from Toastmasters; its a really good stepping stone, and it is incremented in what you are exposed to. There are alot of really shy people that go, and invariably, everyone admits how nervous they are, so there is a mutual understanding of what you are going through. Although no one has expressesly described themself as having social anxiety, I'm quite sure thats what many members have, even if they don't call it that or know if they have SA.

I would highly recommend it, its a huge step, even just going to the first meeting, but I think its really instrumental to growth and progression. If you are too afraid, maybe a beta blocker would help. As you progress, you can stop the medication.


----------



## blueceleste

good job! i talked to the clubs and they told me ppl dont judge u harshly, u shouldnt cuz ur in the same predicament as the other ppl. keep up with the good work! :ditto :banana



tomcoldaba said:


> I just finished giving my fifth speech last Wednesday at my Toastmaster club. I was a nervous wreck the two days prior to it. But, it was well worth it. I get alot from Toastmasters; its a really good stepping stone, and it is incremented in what you are exposed to. There are alot of really shy people that go, and invariably, everyone admits how nervous they are, so there is a mutual understanding of what you are going through. Although no one has expressesly described themself as having social anxiety, I'm quite sure thats what many members have, even if they don't call it that or know if they have SA.
> 
> I would highly recommend it, its a huge step, even just going to the first meeting, but I think its really instrumental to growth and progression. If you are too afraid, maybe a beta blocker would help. As you progress, you can stop the medication.


----------



## persistent1

I wanted to update everyone on my progress in Toastmasters and in life in general. Im my earlier post in this thread I mentioned that I had been asked to fill in for my pastor and give the sermon at my church. I did it! It went pretty well in my opinion and I am my worst critic. I still need work on my optimism and some of my technique but I spoke for 30-35 minutes so this was a big step up for me. I got a lot of very good compliments afterwards which made me feel good about it. I have to give the glory to God who had made it possible for me to do things I wouldnt have dreamed of even attempting just a few years back! I am also back into Toastmasters after a brief break for church softball. I look forward to making my 4th speech in the next few weeks and continuing my progress. I wish you all well and I would definitely recomment Toastmasters to help. It is a very supportive environment and only gets more so with continued and constant participation.


----------



## persistent1

Just to give an update on my progress: I gave my 5th speech last night. I felt a little edgy but it the nervousness gave me a little more energy to put into my speech. I got a good review and I enjoyed giving my speech. I am actually beginning to look forward to more speaking opportunities. I was also informed at church that I will probably be taking over my Sunday school class and teaching every week starting in September. I am looking forward to being able to practice weekly! I also look forward to serving God. Good luck to all and I would recommend Toastmasters as a good starting point for anyone who wants to improve. It helps with public speaking but it also is surprisingly helpful with SA.


----------



## tomcoldaba

persistent1 said:


> Just to give an update on my progress: I gave my 5th speech last night. I felt a little edgy but it the nervousness gave me a little more energy to put into my speech. I got a good review and I enjoyed giving my speech. I am actually beginning to look forward to more speaking opportunities.


Great news about your 5th speech. Join a couple of clubs to get more speaking opportunities.

I am a member of three club. I give the same speech 3 times. The first time I give it, I am nervous. The second time I am relaxed and the third time I give I am funny. One of my clubs gives best speaker awards. I won the best speaker award on my icebreaker. In the manual I am on my 5th speech but I have given 12 speeches. I have been TMOD 4 times and TTM 3 times plus I have done 7 evaluations. I find evaluations hard.

Yes, toastmasters has helped me immensely. I am interested in another toastmaster. I never had romantic desires before because of SA.

I was nominated for club president twice. I don't have SA really. Toastmasters has helped me overcome it.

Please keep us posted on your progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomcoldaba

Another example of Toastmaster success.


----------

